# Replacing double glazed rooflight? (Midi Heiki)



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just had a great long weekend in the Brecon Beacons except for giving the Midi Heiki an almighty crack after failing to spot an overhanging branch. Double glazed unit is cracked inside and out and will need replacing. Assuming I can get just the rooflight and dont have to buy the entire unit - frames and all - anyone know if this is a DIY job. Anyone ever done this themselves and have some tips to pass on?

Caulkhead


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Caulkhead,

This is a DIY job, you can purchase the replacement dome from Leisurespares who are the sole UK Seitz spares importer and they also offer the parts diagrams and repair instructions on their website which you can find in the following link.

http://leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/heki-rooflights/

Regards,
Chris


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Caulkhead
Sorry to hear of your unexpected "meeting".
There but for the grace of God.
Regards
p-c


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link Chris. I discovered that my midi-Heiki is in fact a Heiki 2, and that a replacement dome comes in at £320 give or take!!! That will teach me to be more careful in future!

Caulkhead


----------

